# My Paphiopedilumlist!



## Magicboy (Sep 9, 2007)

My Paph-list:

anitum	
appletonianum	
armeniacum	
bellatulum	
bodegomi	
charlesworthii	
concolor x bellatulum	concobellatulum
dayanum	
delenatii v. dark form	
druryi	
emersonii	
exul	
fairrieanum v. giganteum	
gardneri 
hangianum	
haynaldianum v. alba	
helenae	
hennisianum	
henryanum	
helenae  
x hermannii
liemianum	
lowii	
malipoense	
malipoense x delenatii	Lynnleigh Koopowitz 
malipoense x rothschildianum	Harold Koopowitz
malipoense x vietnamense	
micranthum	
micrantum x rothschildianum	Gloria Naugle
mohrianum	
parishii x charlesworthii	Aries Krystal Lynn
philippinense x chamberlainianum	Helvetia
praestans	
roebelenii	
rothschildianum	
rothschildianum x vietnamense	
spicerianum	
stonei	
stonei x haynaldianum v. alba	Eva Weigner
sugiyamanium	
sukhakulii	
supardii	
topperi	
tranliemianum	
welleslyanum x micranthum	
wenshanense	
venustum	
vietnamense	
armeniacum x delenatii	Armeni White
delenatii x philippinense	Delphi v. alba
malipoense x micranthum	Fanaticum
delenatii x vietnamense	Ho Chi Minh
philippinense x primulinum	Honey
Lady Isabel x vietnamense
haynaldianum x philippinense	Lebaudeanum
delenatii x micranthum	Magic Lantern
callosum x lawrenceanum	Maudie 'Magnificum' v. alba AM/AOS
philippinense x sanderianum	Michael Koopowitz
rothschildianum x sanderianum	Prince Edward of York
Astarte x Gwen Hannen	Rosy Dawn
philippinense x rothschildianum	St. Swithin
rothschildianum x liemianum	Transdoll


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 10, 2007)

:clap:helenae, hangianum, x hermannii, tranliemianum :drool: stick a knife in my back & twist it! 
..... someday ......AWESOME list!


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice list! Thought I'd let you know, malipoense x vietnamense is called Wossner Butterfly.


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice list! wish i could have some of those parvies!:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2007)

nice list.


----------

